# SOTB



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2006)

Here's the results......

Smoke on the Beach Apr 06

Myrtle Beach, SC



# Name Score 
994 Captain Morgan 48.08 
986 R&R Cookers 46.80 
989 Swinetime 46.73 
982 Backwoods Cookers 46.65 
990 Boogies BBQ 46.50 
972 JT BBQ 46.35 
979 Cooktenders 45.84 
995 BBQ 4 U 45.78 
967 Robo Smokers 45.66 
978 No Bones About it 45.45 
988 Q 2 U 45.15 
983 Palmetto Cookers 44.71 
973 Standars Brothers 44.70 
969 Omar Volunteers 44.40 
987 FatBack & PorkHeads 44.16 
975 Wendell Kurtz 44.10 
968 HOME BOYZ 43.95 
984 HOG TIED BBQ 43.58 
981 Alveron Cookers 43.43 
974 Ormars 500 43.42 
985 Rock n Pig 43.28 
970 Jay's at Little River 43.20 
991 Deep Chatham Cookers 42.84 
993 Redneck Cookers 42.23 
971 Out House 2 41.58 
976 SOUTHERN QUE N STEW 40.80 
977 RoadKill Grill Team 40.65 
996 PARROT HEAD COOKERS 40.28 
980 BUTT BURNER 37.73 
992 CHUCK WAGON 36.30


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting the scores Larry, Looks a little close in the top five. But the captain ran away with it at the end. Now Larry, Ya know what ya got to do? Yea sneak over and chuck a whole onion in Captains pit's when he's not looking at night. When it pops, It will blow ash all over his meat! Just kidding. There was a guy doing that at the Royal about 10 years back, Till he got caught, I'm pretty sure they took him away in a ambulance. Those boy's lumped him up good!  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2006)

I tryed to tell you what Jims secret ingredient was but you guys wouldn't believe me! I told you he was using fennel seed!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2006)

Shut up Nick!  I want to win some more!!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 24, 2006)

Those are great scores guys.  To get a raw score divide the total by 3.  13.7 is considered average BBQ.  Anything above 15 usually gets into money.  If anyone is interested in how it breaks down go here:

http://b5.boards2go.com/boards/board.cg ... imStreeter

and look at Walter Rolandi's explaination.

Nice job guys!

Jack

As a side note Chuckwagon won Smoke at the Lodge 2 weeks ago.  Amazing how things change.  I'll say it again...on any given day anyone can win a bbq contest.  There are just too many variables.


----------

